# 044 vs 044 magnum vs ms440 vs m441 vs 046 vs ms460 stihl



## Stihl the One (Sep 3, 2010)

*044 vs 044 magnum vs ms440 vs ms441 vs 046 vs ms460 stihl*

I recently bought a used Stihl Chainsaw 044. I was hoping it was a Magnum but to my unfortunate luck is was a regular 044. So i came to the Arborist site and learned so much. Here is what i gathered so far and correct me if i am wrong.

Stihl 044 (pre 2000 YR) 5.1 hp 13,500 rpm 50MM Piston 10MM wrist pin 
UPGRADE BIG BORE KIT NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO 10MM WRIST PIN. (saws w 12mm wrist pin are upgradeable)
Stihl 044 Magnum 5.4 hp 13,500 rpm 50MM Pn. Upgradeable 12mm wrist pin

Stihl MS440 5.4 hp 13,500 rpm 50MM Pn. 12mm wrist pin 
Stihl MS441 5.5 hp 13,500 rpm 14.8 lbs (Powerhead only)
Stihl 046 Magnum 6.1 hp 13,500 rpm 52mm Pn. 
Stihl MS460 6.0 hp 13,500 rpm 52mm Pn. 14.6 lbs (Powerhead only)
:chainsawguy:

I guess i was trying to find out how to get a Saw with around 6 hp under 15 lbs. I thought i could buy the 044 and upgrade the piston and cylinder with a big bore kit (piston/cylinder from 046 w/ mod) and ported muffler. According to many members of this site, and the research i have done, the 044 saws with the 10mm wrist pin are not really worth the amount of work you need to do to them and will break more easily. Does anyone have any pics of the wrist pin? thanx Also is there that much of a difference between the power of an 044 w 10mm wrist pin and and 044 w a 12MM wrist pin??


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 3, 2010)

The 10mm saws run just fine. They can turn 16-17K with no problems. You won't gain any more power than stock by just bolting on a BB chicom kit, they need to be ported. Some don't even bolt on without mods. The 10mm saws were claimed to have more power, I can't confirm that. I've ran both and they seem about the same. An older 044 with the larger exhaust outlet will have more power, reguardless if it is a 10mm or 12mm saw. 

Unless your saw has low compression, with a known good gauge, check the muffler to see if it has the more restricted one. The outlet will be tiny if so, it needs a muff mod. You can also check your serial # from the info in my sig to determine if it really is a 10mm. Plenty of oem 10mm p&c out there. You might just need to install rings....


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

*My .02 worth*

Or just buy a Dolmar 7900. 6.3 hp/13.6 lbs
My completely biased opinion. Lol!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

And hey 
Welcome to AS


----------



## olyeller (Sep 3, 2010)

*Just run it!*

I have an 044 (12mm pin I believe) and a 460 that I've run side-by-side. The 044 has a pinch less power than the 460 but it also feels a pinch lighter and more nimble handling. As I switched back and forth while cutting a big batch of downed, HARD oak there never emerged a clear winner between the two. bottom line was the oak all got cut up and I was plenty tired. Lots of fun with both, so just enjoy your saw and don't sweat the specs. Your saw will get the job done.

Olyeller


----------



## nmurph (Sep 3, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Or just buy a Dolmar 7900. 6.3 hp/13.6 lbs
> My completely biased opinion. Lol!



yep!!!! or get an 064 and BB......more tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

I would'nt sweat the spec's either. Just run the he!! out of it. If you want a 12mm 044 I'll gladly buy your 10mm 044!


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 4, 2010)

.

The 10-12 changeover happened in early 1994. My 044 is one of the first 12mm saws. If I could only have one saw, it would be my 044. 


.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 4, 2010)

i would not worry about it being a 10mm or 12mm just run it. i sold a as member a 10mm a few weeks ago that i ported and he dont seem to care thats its a 10mm becouse it absolutely rips. i laugh when he says it worked him to death by cutting so much wood. and the wood cant tell if its a 10 or 12....jmtc


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 4, 2010)

I think the 064 was close to 15 lbs


----------



## Bill Becker (Sep 4, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> If I could only have one saw, it would be my 044.
> 
> ...



Ditto on that!


----------



## Hedge Hacker (Sep 4, 2010)

460 with a muffler mod????


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> .... Also is there that much of a difference between the power of an 044 w 10mm wrist pin and and 044 w a 12MM wrist pin??



.2kW is not a lot - as a bonus, the older ones are lighter!


----------



## Stihl the One (Sep 4, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> And hey
> Welcome to AS


Thanx , I looked into the saw you recommened. I never used a Dolmar. I dont know if i have a dealer nearby. Seems like great saw for the price.


----------



## Stihl the One (Sep 4, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 10mm saws run just fine. They can turn 16-17K with no problems. You won't gain any more power than stock by just bolting on a BB chicom kit, they need to be ported. Some don't even bolt on without mods. The 10mm saws were claimed to have more power, I can't confirm that. I've ran both and they seem about the same. An older 044 with the larger exhaust outlet will have more power, reguardless if it is a 10mm or 12mm saw.
> 
> Unless your saw has low compression, with a known good gauge, check the muffler to see if it has the more restricted one. The outlet will be tiny if so, it needs a muff mod. You can also check your serial # from the info in my sig to determine if it really is a 10mm. Plenty of oem 10mm p&c out there. You might just need to install rings....



how do i get 16-17k out of it, i just bought the muffler mod.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 4, 2010)

With quite a bit of porting is how to get it to turn 16k.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Sep 5, 2010)

What is your serial number there were a lot of regular 044's with 12mm pins..


----------



## Stihl the One (Sep 5, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone who has replied to my post. Please if its not too much trouble give my post a rating. I am new here and would like to help and contribute everything i learn here. Thanx again Rocco

Also does anyone have an pics of these wrist pins?


----------



## Stihl the One (Sep 6, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 10mm saws run just fine. They can turn 16-17K with no problems. You won't gain any more power than stock by just bolting on a BB chicom kit, they need to be ported. Some don't even bolt on without mods. The 10mm saws were claimed to have more power, I can't confirm that. I've ran both and they seem about the same. An older 044 with the larger exhaust outlet will have more power, reguardless if it is a 10mm or 12mm saw.
> 
> Unless your saw has low compression, with a known good gauge, check the muffler to see if it has the more restricted one. The outlet will be tiny if so, it needs a muff mod. You can also check your serial # from the info in my sig to determine if it really is a 10mm. Plenty of oem 10mm p&c out there. You might just need to install rings....



thanx for the good info. I will send you the ser. #


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 6, 2010)

Oldsawnut said:


> What is your serial number there were a lot of regular 044's with 12mm pins..



Has to be, if the change to 12mm happened as early as 1994!


----------



## Stihl the One (Sep 6, 2010)

stihl the one said:


> i recently bought a used stihl chainsaw 044. I was hoping it was a magnum but to my unfortunate luck is was a regular 044. So i came to the arborist site and learned so much. Here is what i gathered so far and correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Stihl 044 (pre 2000 yr) 5.1 hp 13,500 rpm 50mm piston 10mm wrist pin
> upgrade big bore kit not available due to 10mm wrist pin. (saws w 12mm wrist pin are upgradeable) 13 lbs wow!
> ...


l


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 6, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> how do i get 16-17k out of it, i just bought the muffler mod.



It really depends on the builder. Mostly porting, maybe some carb work. 16-17K is for cant racing though, a saw that is meant to work in the woods all day long would fry at those speeds. Best to have one saw for work and one for racing.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 9, 2010)

Stihl the One said:


> Thanx , I looked into the saw you recommened. I never used a Dolmar. I dont know if i have a dealer nearby. Seems like great saw for the price.



Finding a Dolmar dealer and actually finding a GOOD Dolmar dealer can be a challenge. That really is the only downfall that Dolmar has. They make a first rate product for alot less money than Stihl or Husqvarna. Their saws get alot of praise here on AS. I own a few and can't make a single complaint.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Sep 10, 2010)

I really like the dolmars as well but the prices do seem to be edging up quite a bit... The 7900's don't seem to be far off from the MS460's


----------



## Stihl the One (Oct 2, 2010)

olyeller said:


> I have an 044 (12mm pin I believe) and a 460 that I've run side-by-side. The 044 has a pinch less power than the 460 but it also feels a pinch lighter and more nimble handling. As I switched back and forth while cutting a big batch of downed, HARD oak there never emerged a clear winner between the two. bottom line was the oak all got cut up and I was plenty tired. Lots of fun with both, so just enjoy your saw and don't sweat the specs. Your saw will get the job done.
> 
> Olyeller



I went and bought myself a Stihl 046 Magnum stock, and My 044 now has a dual port muffler and was tuned by stihl dealer. I think your right, there is not much difference. I think the 044 is enough for just about all jobs and lighter. Will post more once my 046 is tuned and gone over, but for now im liking my 044


----------



## bighead (Oct 5, 2010)

is the MS440 tank interchangeable with the 044?

are most of the parts interchangeable between the two?


----------



## WisFirewoodGuy (Nov 5, 2011)

Stihl the One said:


> Stihl 044 (pre 2000 YR) 5.1 hp 13,500 rpm 50MM Piston 10MM wrist pin
> UPGRADE BIG BORE KIT NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO 10MM WRIST PIN. (saws w 12mm wrist pin are upgradeable)
> Stihl 044 Magnum 5.4 hp 13,500 rpm 50MM Pn. Upgradeable 12mm wrist pin
> 
> ...



I heard there was no standard 046 and really there is no difference between the 044 and 044 Magnum. Not sure why some have the sticker and others don't. Is it really the wrist pin size or are there Magnums with 10mm wrist pins?

For the cutting I do, I don't think it would make a difference with 044 or 044 Magnum but I would still like to know what the reason is for putting a Magnum sticker on some saws and not on others.

EDIT: I found this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/128239.htm

Saw this posting in there: 
There are some real differences between the 044 and the 044 Magnum. Carburetor, base gasket, port timing and finish, decompression valve, self-advancing ignition- these are all things that were upgrades on the 044 Magnum. 

I was sold by our regional sales rep that all 046s sold in North America were the "Magnum" designation. He said there were de-tuned 046s models intended for the European and Asian markets and those would have similar differences as to the 044 and 044 Magnum.


I think the majority of the 044s that are out there are really standard ones with the $5 sticker on there. I did see one video of an 044 Magnum with a decompression button on it so I think the post does hold merit.


----------



## wyk (Nov 7, 2011)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Or just buy a Dolmar 7900. 6.3 hp/13.6 lbs
> My completely biased opinion. Lol!



Just a tad biased, and more than a pound off:












The 7900 is closer to a 460 in weight than an 044.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

wyk said:


> Just a tad biased, and more than a pound off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......dont you mean the 7900 is closer in weight to a 046 than an 044? Theres a lot of difference in weight between an 046 and an MS460...I would imagine an MS460 weighs quite a bit more than either a 046 or 7900.....Just sayin....heck the 7900 still weighs less than an 046.....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

The 046 and MS460 are the same saw except for the flippy caps.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 046 and MS460 are the same saw except for the flippy caps.



So.....are you saying they weigh the same?......


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

I do believe the MS460 weighs 15 pounds and 10 ounces.......


----------



## WisFirewoodGuy (Nov 7, 2011)

*Mystery Solved*

I contacted Stihl USA and asked for the difference between the 044 and 044 Magnum. Here is the response:

The 044 and 044M do have the same displacement (70.7ccs)and make the same amount of power (5.4HP). The difference is the decompression valve and the crankshaft was changed to incorporate a larger wrist pin.​
So all 044 Magnums will have a decompression valve according to him. 

Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> So.....are you saying they weigh the same?......


 I don't know why it would be any different.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I don't know why it would be any different.



???? Brad, are you serious? the MS460 weighs quite a bit more.....went from 14.12 to 15.10.....
Ive owned an MS460 before and have my cousins 046 and there is a big difference in weight. Not tryin to be smart, but no way does the MS460 weigh the same as an 046....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ???? Brad, are you serious? the MS460 weighs quite a bit more.....went from 14.12 to 15.10.....



Where's this weight come from? I'm not aware of any significant changes in the saw. Every part on then is interchangeable.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Where's this weight come from? I'm not aware of any significant changes in the saw. Every part on then is interchangeable.



Darned if i know, but its clearly documented in the unofficial chainsaw weight thread. Theres a pic. It clearly weighs 15 pounds 10 ounces. I believe about every saw that went from the 0 series to the MS series gained weight.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ???? Brad, are you serious? the MS460 weighs quite a bit more.....went from 14.12 to 15.10.....
> Ive owned an MS460 before and have my cousins 046 and there is a big difference in weight. Not tryin to be smart, but no way does the MS460 weigh the same as an 046....



They cant be that heavy, that's nearing 7kg, a 660 only goes a shade over 7. I reckon there are some crossed wires somewhere, they would be no more than 6.5kg.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> They cant be that heavy, that's nearing 7kg, a 660 only goes a shade over 7. I reckon there are some crossed wires somewhere, they would be no more than 6.5kg.



Men, yall cant be serious can ya? Go look in the unofficial chainsaw weight thread.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Where's this weight come from? I'm not aware of any significant changes in the saw. Every part on then is interchangeable.



Cylinder material from porting:biggrin: should be a gram or so.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Men, yall cant be serious can ya? Go look in the unofficial chainsaw weight thread.



I reckon it was weighed on "unofficial" scales man, they are the same saw, dunno, unless they used a new hightech lead p&c i cant see where they gained all that weight.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> I reckon it was weighed on "unofficial" scales man, they are the same saw, dunno, unless they used a new hightech lead p&c i cant see where they gained all that weight.



Come on now Matt. You didnt believe once before and what happened? The sclaes were the same exact scales modifiedmark used to weigh his 7900. hell, I thought everyone knew a 460 was a lot heavier than a 046.......Seriously Matt, I havent been messing with chainsaws that long and even I know a MS460 is a lot heavier than a 046. Ask sawtroll. heck ask anybody. Mdavlee knows. Now please do not get me wrong I love Stihl. You know i have a 660. but to say the 460 weighs the same as an 046 is down right wrong.
IMHO, thats why the Dolmar 7900 is such a legend. It has 6.3 hp compared to the 6.0 of the MS460 plus it weighs a FULL POUND LESS.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Maclaren. My friend Jonhn had been running the 046 since there first intro. He alway's told me, and showed and proved to me, the earlier 046mag's, were lighter, and had more power. Reason being Im sure smog-epa, and detuning also why slightly heavier. We have two older 046 mag's at work, and two brand new ms 460's. All stock but the dp mufflers on all. The 046 mag has slightly more snap, and feels closer to my 044 in size weight. Not much but it's there. Also if memory serves me right the earliest 046's did not have the plate under the gas tank, to protect it from a thrown chain. That was an upgrade and could ad not much but some weight. John siad the old ones the thrown chain on a landing, punched right through the fuel tank, more than once. Epa smog will always ad weight, and detune look at the early muffler's compared to the new ones. It may take adding a dp muffler, and a retune on the carb, but stock for stock the early 46 had more beans, and was lighter I dont need a scale I can feel it.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with Maclaren. My friend Jonhn had been running the 046 since there first intro. He alway's told me, and showed and proved to me, the earlier 046mag's, were lighter, and had more power. Reason being Im sure smog-epa, and detuning also why slightly heavier. We have two older 046 mag's at work, and two brand new ms 460's. All stock but the dp mufflers on all. The 046 mag has slightly more snap, and feels closer to my 044 in size weight. Not much but it's there. Also if memory serves me right the earliest 046's did not have the plate under the gas tank, to protect it from a thrown chain. That was an upgrade and could ad not much but some weight. John siad the old ones the thrown chain on a landing, punched right through the fuel tank, more than once. Epa smog will always ad weight, and detune look at the early muffler's compared to the new ones. It may take adding a dp muffler, and a retune on the carb, but stock for stock the early 46 had more beans, and was lighter I dont need a scale I can feel it.



Yep, i have had both too norm, lots of em, the only thing that has changed since i was using 046's through to 460's is about 10 years in body wear and tear and i cant say that i have noticed a half pound increase in saw weight between the two, nor have i noticed a power decrease, my guess would be that the "weighed saw" in question was wet, because to me that would be a noticeable gain and people would be squealing about it. If the new model gained half a pound and lost power, well it would be on the "official duds list".

Maclaren, i don't mind being wrong, i have been many times in my life and will be the first to admit defeat, but 15lb 10oz or 7.08KG ? not a chance in the world they weigh that son...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I agree with Maclaren. My friend Jonhn had been running the 046 since there first intro. He alway's told me, and showed and proved to me, the earlier 046mag's, were lighter, and had more power. Reason being Im sure smog-epa, and detuning also why slightly heavier. We have two older 046 mag's at work, and two brand new ms 460's. All stock but the dp mufflers on all. The 046 mag has slightly more snap, and feels closer to my 044 in size weight. Not much but it's there. Also if memory serves me right the earliest 046's did not have the plate under the gas tank, to protect it from a thrown chain. That was an upgrade and could ad not much but some weight. John siad the old ones the thrown chain on a landing, punched right through the fuel tank, more than once. Epa smog will always ad weight, and detune look at the early muffler's compared to the new ones. It may take adding a dp muffler, and a retune on the carb, but stock for stock the early 46 had more beans, and was lighter I dont need a scale I can feel it.



Bingo Norm. I cant help but remember what mweba (Mitch) had said about the 555 muffler. Said it was the heaviest muffler he had ever held. Thats a great example and only 1 of EPA adding weight to chainsaws. But seriously, I honestly thought the 460 weighing more than an 046 was pretty much common knoweledge.....


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> Yep, i have had both too norm, lots of em, the only thing that has changed since i was using 046's through to 460's is about 10 years in body wear and tear and i cant say that i have noticed a half pound increase in saw weight between the two, nor have i noticed a power decrease, my guess would be that the "weighed saw" in question was wet, because to me that would be a noticeable gain and people would be squealing about it. If the new model gained half a pound and lost power, well it would be on the "official duds list".
> 
> Maclaren, i don't mind being wrong, i have been many times in my life and will be the first to admit defeat, but 15lb 10oz or 7.08KG ? not a chance in the world they weigh that son...



Matt, you will once again be eating your last name for dinner son...... Matt, are you saying modifiedmark delibertly weighed a wet saw? I dont think so son. Mays well face the fact that the 460 weighs 15 pounds 10 ounces.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's cool Matt, everybody has there belief's or opinion. And I am going back to the first run of the 046, untill today. Never weighed em, dont know if it's a half pound, just know I can feel it. A entire family of loggers schooled me on the 046, and there running's. I disagreed at first but saw it with my own eyes. Felt it too the early ones had unrestricted mufflers, and carbs you could really adjust. They ran them stock on the landing limbing, and bumping knot's. Even some falling they later ones they did complain, and they picked up the old ones first every time. The ms460's they had to lean out, and swap mufflers. They cuaght hell with one of the boss's Steve, because they blew up a saw or two, that was to lean. They were trying to get them to run like the early 046mag. They ran them every day, and all day. When it comes to proving ground they will make or break any saw. Parmeter logging, good friends highly skilled, been at it for years. They are still keeping the early 046's going and running as we speak.


----------



## wyk (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Matt, you will once again be eating your last name for dinner son...... Matt, are you saying modifiedmark delibertly weighed a wet saw? I dont think so son. Mays well face the fact that the 460 weighs 15 pounds 10 ounces.



Didn't Mark state the ms460 was on a scale weighing in tenths of a lb? As in it was reading 15.10 lbs vs 15 lbs 10 ounces...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

wyk said:


> Didn't Mark state the ms460 was on a scale weighing in tenths of a lb? As in it was reading 15.10 lbs vs 15 lbs 10 ounces...



You can see it says 15 pounds 10 ounces. Just look at the pic. maybee mark can enlighten us all. Eveen if it was it was still all be the same as the 7900 and 460 were weighed on the same scales. The 046 too as far as i know......
I think I remember what you were talking about and that was in relation to some chainsaw bars I believe?.....At any rate WYK, its cut and dry man. the 460 weighs a full pound more than the 7900. Even the 681 I had was lighter than the 460.
But really whats the big deal? The MS460 gained weight over the 046. Thats all. Thats what im tryin to say. Seems of all people Brad Snelling and Matt Crowe didnt know the 460 gained weight over the 046. Frankly, I couldnt believe Brad didnt know that....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Half pound, or whatever run the o46mag earliest version, and the current ms460. Stock all day limbing, and bumping knot's on a landing, and difference in weight, and power will be known. It's there!


----------



## wyk (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> You can see it says 15 pounds 10 ounces. Just look at the pic. maybee mark can enlighten us all. Eveen if it was it was still all be the same as the 7900 and 460 were weighed on the same scales. The 046 too as far as i know......
> I think I remember what you were talking about and that was in relation to some chainsaw bars I believe?.....At any rate WYK, its cut and dry man. the 460 weighs a full pound more than the 7900. Even the 681 I had was lighter than the 460.



The scale appears to read:

"15.10 lb"







ModifiedMark's quote on that image is, *"...if you look close my scale is weighing in tenths, not ounces so that shows 15.10 lbs not 15lbs 10 oz."*

Perhaps Mark would enlighten us for clarity? I don't have a dog in this race. I'm just curious.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Half pound, or whatever run the o46mag earliest version, and the current ms460. Stock all day limbing, and bumping knot's on a landing, and difference in weight, and power will be known. It's there!



Thats right Norm. The 460 is a legend. No doubt. But is it hard to believe that it gained a little EPA weight as earlier discussed? I think not.
And thats not a bad thing. Hell, all saws have gained EPA weight here and there. but to say the 460 didnt? ........................


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

wyk said:


> The scale appears to read:
> 
> "15.10 lb"
> 
> ...



that might mean even worse than 15 pounds 10 ounces................may mean right at 16 pounds? Or.....15 pounds 1 ounce?.........At any rate the saw did gain weight.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

Doesn't it pretty clearly read 15.10 LB?

Which is just over 15 pounds and is .9lb away from 16 pounds.

Sam


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

15.1 is 15 pounds and 1 tenth a tenth is 1.6 oz


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

No. Lone wolf is right. the 460 weighs 15 pounds and 1.6 ounces. Matt Crowe, i sincerely apologize. But...it did gain weight from an 046. The way it reads is cornfusin as heck.....lol.
As a matter of fact, it would also appear that the 681 does weight more than a 460 as well.
So the 7900 weighs 14 pounds 10.2 ounces and the 046 weighs 14 pounds 12.4 ounces * a later model 046.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish some of you gent's lived a little closer. To come see our proving ground, it's not on a bathroom scale or in a backyard. It's not cutting cookie's, but in the wood's on steep ass ground. And yes there is still big wood. It's on a landing bumping knot's with a pissed off loader operator screaming at you, becuase you cant keep up. The case in point which Paul you understand. I challenge anybody who knows all to find a originall 046 mag stock. And grab a brand new or close but bone stock ms 460. We can prove the weight and power. Or just go back and forth all night.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2011)

Gee.... 

Sure am glad this thread got bumped back.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I wish some of you gent's lived a little closer. To come see our proving ground, it's not on a bathroom scale or in a backyard. It's not cutting cookie's, but in the wood's on steep ass ground. And yes there is still big wood. It's on a landing bumping knot's with a pissed off loader operator screaming at you, becuase you cant keep up. The case in point which Paul you understand. I challenge anybody who knows all to find a originall 046 mag stock. And grab a brand new or close but bone stock ms 460. We can prove the weight and power. Or just go back and forth all night.



No biggie Norm. The 460 did gain a little weight but not near as much as what the scales appeared to show. WYK-Thank you for pointing that out. I again, must apologize to Matt Crowe. I insisted the saw weighed 15 pounds and 10 ounces when in fact it only weighed 15 pounds and 1.6 ounces as Lone Wolf pointed out. And Matt was right by saying there was no way that saw would weight that. Matt-you were right and i was dead azz wrong LOL. I hope you can forgive me.


----------



## wyk (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I wish some of you gent's lived a little closer. To come see our proving ground, it's not on a bathroom scale or in a backyard. It's not cutting cookie's, but in the wood's on steep ass ground. And yes there is still big wood. It's on a landing bumping knot's with a pissed off loader operator screaming at you, becuase you cant keep up. The case in point which Paul you understand. I challenge anybody who knows all to find a originall 046 mag stock. And grab a brand new or close but bone stock ms 460. We can prove the weight and power. Or just go back and forth all night.



I've not waved around a 460 vs an 046, but I have used a 7900 and an 046 full wrap. And, frankly, it's 6 of one, half of the other to me. In fact, I prefer the torque of the 046mag over the top end of the 7900 in larger wood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's cool Paul, and you are a good dude who is knowledgable. And a big man to apologize. I to just wanted to open some eyes, and try and get people to be open minded, that hey just because it is newer it isn't lighter or faster. In some case yes, but not this one. Pass the chip's S&V, a shot of whiskey and we all good!


----------



## wyk (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> No biggie Norm. The 460 did gain a little weight but not near as much as what the scales appeared to show. WYK-Thank you for pointing that out. I again, must apologize to Matt Crowe. I insisted the saw weighed 15 pounds and 10 ounces when in fact it only weighed 15 pounds and 1.6 ounces as Lone Wolf pointed out. And Matt was right by saying there was no way that saw would weight that. Matt-you were right and i was dead azz wrong LOL. I hope you can forgive me.



I would bet the flippy caps alone add a few ounces of weight....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, good old flippy caps. Why cant we have a choice? Flippy or no flippy. I miss the standard caps. P.S to all concerned party's I think the new ms460 is still one of the best. A dual port muffler, and a carb re-tune will get er back.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Oh yeah, good old flippy caps. Why cant we have a choice? Flippy or no flippy. I miss the standard caps. P.S to all concerned party's I think the new ms460 is still one of the best. A dual port muffler, and a carb re-tune will get er back.



Exactly! Its one of the best saws ever!! No biggie about it gainin a little weight! That saw is bad azz mang!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> But seriously, I honestly thought the 460 weighing more than an 046 was pretty much common knoweledge.....



Not at all. They're the same saw. And I don't know what EPA weight is. EPA and OSHOA choked up the muffler and may have messed with the ports some, but that doesn't add weight. I guess I'm just confused why we're so desperate to prove that the 460 is heavier.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Not at all. They're the same saw. And I don't know what EPA weight is. EPA and OSHOA choked up the muffler and may have messed writhe ports some, but that doesn't add weight. I guess I'm just confused why we're so desperate to prove that the 460 is heavier.



Well, I do not see it as desperate by any means. But you yourself Brad know that a fact is fact. Thats all. Nothin more nothin less.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just that when brought up, it was argued immediately instead of interesting, it could be heavier? How so, or let's find out or where did you come to the conclusion? You know Brad just trying to be open minded LOL!


----------



## young (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well, I do not see it as desperate by any means. But you yourself Brad know that a fact is fact. Thats all. Nothin more nothin less.



SINCE WHEN??!?!?!?!












this is 15.10 pound which is 15 pounds and 1.6 OZs


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

Honestly, I have never heard of the 460 being heavier than the 046. I'm aware of no significant differences in the saw, so would expect them to be very close. I don't follow the chainsaw weight thread.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Brad, go further back way back. First run of the saw, or so. Dual port muffler, and no limiter cap's. I almost bet the carb isn't the same design, and or manufacturer.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Brad, go further back way back. First run of the saw, or so. Dual port muffler, and no limiter cap's. I almost bet the carb isn't the same design, and or manufacturer.



I don't call a carb and a muffler a significant change, certainly not ones that would affect weight like was being insisted. BTW, you can't go back any further than the 046 picture here. That's my Dads saw that was bought the very first month they became available.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

young said:


> SINCE WHEN??!?!?!?!



Right here's proof of why I was skeptical of the purported weight gain. What I know of this model simply doesn't support it. Obviously, there must have been fuel or oil in the heavier saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

As far as the carb, and muffler I was implying for the power. Old 046 vs new ms460 stock carb, and muffler power side. But restrictive mufflers can be hevier sure. There is a mix of info, even earlier 046's powerhead's being weighed at 14.6 lb's, and 5.6bhp. Some of the power and weight we saw a difference, was the 98-99 models outcut the 01-02 cant remeber when the ms first came. But the best runners we saw were around 98-99. That was stock for stock in every day logging. Landing, falling, bucking, working under the yarder. In fact when the newer models came, my friends still used those year 046 mag's. I am implying that that was when they had the best power to weight.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Right here's proof of why I was skeptical of the purported weight gain. What I know of this model simply doesn't support it. Obviously, there must have been fuel or oil in the heavier saw.



So now the 460 is LIGHTER than an 046? Ok so beit then. The MS460 is lighter than a 046
Im certainly glad Young pointed that out. I had NO IDEA the MS460 was LIGHTER than a 046!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 7, 2011)

I own both, an old ragged out 046 and a year old 460, I can't tell any noticeable difference in weight. The rubber grip on the handle went from smooth to ribbed and the gas tank molding changed slightly at the opening to facilitate the flippy caps. Both have been great saws, the only noticeable difference is that the 460 is ported and the 046 is not, big difference in power.


----------



## paccity (Nov 7, 2011)

:msp_rolleyes: the airfilter was real dirty.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL! I love it, hey some of the saws have the blue inner filter for spit back, some have the bolt on outer plastic housing. That could effect some weight minimal, but weight. But sure gas, and oil like you siad Brad. Who knows, but I do know this the guy's who schooled me on the 046, and 066, and alot of tree work. They have been in the wood's for generation's and hold weight in what they say.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> LOL! I love it, hey some of the saws have the blue inner filter for spit back, some have the bolt on outer plastic housing. That could effect some weight minimal, but weight. But sure gas, and oil like you siad Brad. Who knows, but I do know this the guy's who schooled me on the 046, and 066, and alot of tree work. They have been in the wood's for generation's and hold weight in what they say.



No. This is fantastic news Norm! This means my 660 is LIGHTER than an 066!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john inglis (Nov 7, 2011)

*Who cares what it weighs*

I have and occasionally use a jonsered 2051 and 2094 , husky 268 372 394 and stihl 460 s and 660 076 084 090 but the saw i use 90% of the time is the stihl 460 because it does it without fuss , not too bad on fuel and oils the chain reasonably tho not nearly as well as my old solo 616 . plenty of torque in the cut and so reliable my second and newer 460 sits dry unless i think it needs a run .

ps , i do run a mcculloch 850 a fair bit but only because its my old favorite and i cannot stand to leave it at home all the time.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

I recently sold my 460 to a mate been on the phone and he said he will drop it off tomorrow, have an 046 magnum in bits, for the point of the excercise i am going to screw it back together and drop them on my lovely wifes kitchen scales, its worth the no sex for a year to prove a point,regardless of what it says in the unofficial weight thread there is no way the 460 is heavier when both saws are dry...

I'm not giving up on this argument Norm/Maclaren, these have been my two main work saws for as long as i have had saws, the 460 got better than the 046, certainly didn't weigh half a kilo more.

Words were eaten on your 660 maclaren, but i'm planning on giving you a taste of yours on this one...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> I recently sold my 460 to a mate been on the phone and he said he will drop it off tomorrow, have an 046 magnum in bits, for the point of the excercise i am going to screw it back together and drop them on my lovely wifes kitchen scales, its worth the no sex for a year to prove a point,regardless of what it says in the unofficial weight thread there is no way the 460 is heavier when both saws are dry...
> 
> I'm not giving up on this argument Norm/Maclaren, these have been my two main work saws for as long as i have had saws, the 460 got better than the 046, certainly didn't weigh half a kilo more.
> 
> Words were eaten on your 660 maclaren, but i'm planning on giving you a taste of yours on this one...



So you wanna be a hard azz? You didnt see my post where I asked if you could could forgive me?
I believe I apologized to you atleast 3 times. What you wanna do?


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> So you wanna be a hard azz? You didnt see my post where I asked if you could could forgive me?
> I believe I apologized to you atleast 3 times. What you wanna do?



Nope, apologized for what, sorry, just got to work and jumped back in, was thinking about this thread the whole 60 kilometer trip haha...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

I was being sarcastic as hell about believing the 460 was lighter than an 046. I will never believe the 460 did not gain weight.
Thats just my opinion fellas......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

I home sick with a nasty cold. No place I would rather be than on here with brother's in saws:tongue2: Got a good fire in the wood stove, and Im watching best of the best part 2 on t.v Good friend's, day off, and a cheesy action classic


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I believe about every saw that went from the 0 series to the MS series gained weight.



Same as what we've shown with the 046/MS460, I think you'll find the same with all saws that went directly from the 0 series to the MS series. The only significant change was the flippy caps. Examples would be the 036, 044, 046, and 066. I think the 026 did get a larger improved filter, but not sure at what point that was introduced. Bottom line, there's nothing to show that any of them would have gained any significant weight at that time.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I was being sarcastic as hell about believing the 460 was lighter than an 046. I will never believe the 460 did not gain weight.
> Thats just my opinion fellas......



That makes no sense. Why not? Tell me what has changed on them to cause them to gain weight. We've shown you a pic proving it. Why would you still insist? I don't get it. What do you base your beliefs on? Seriously. I'm not just hunting you down here, but you're the only one that has gotten "hard" to make your point. And no, this shouldn't be a big deal. It's only a big deal now because you have made it so. This is the kind of thing that perpetuates myths and false information.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That makes no sense. Why not? Tell me what has changed on them to cause them to gain weight. We've shown you a pic proving it. Why would you still insist? I don't get it. What do you base your beliefs on? Seriously. I'm not just hunting you down here, but you're the only one that has gotten "hard" to make your point. And no, this shouldn't be a big deal. It's only a big deal now because you have made it so. This is the kind of thing that perpetuates myths and false information.



Brad, did you not see the pic showing the 460 weighing 15 pounds 1.6 ounces?
And then a pic is shown showing the 460 is lighter than a 046?????????????
Like i said the 460 is LIGHTER than an 046. SO BE IT. Thats all.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Brad, did you not see the pic showing the 460 weighing 15 pounds 1.6 ounces?
> And then a pic is shown showing the 460 is lighter than a 046?????????????



Exactly my point. Add to that that nothing has changed on the saw, and you still want to believe that the 460 is heavier. I'm simply asking why. And why does it matter to you so much? That's the real question.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm lost, i will weigh the pair anyway just for my own satisfaction, i reckon modified marks saw was an MS660 with a 460 badge on it...Either way it was way too fat somehow cos they just aint that heavy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2011)

*Wow.*

Some things just never amaze me.


It's always something, isn't it.....?


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Exactly my point. Add to that that nothing has changed on the saw, and you still want to believe that the 460 is heavier. I'm simply asking why. And why does it matter to you so much? That's the real question.



Brad, why do you think thats the real question. You make it out like I have some sort of motive. When in fact I was going by fact. modifiedmarks pic of the 460 weighing 15 pounds 1.6 ounces. But no, you keep pushing now that a pic comes into play showing the 460 to be lighter than an 046....Why Brad? why do you think I have some sort of motive? You were very quiet until that pic showed up. It seems as YOU have something to prove.......Brad, Am i entitled to my own opinion? If so, why all the questions?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Like I said Brad, I have never weighed em on a scale myself, but I was agreeing with Paul. We got two 046's mags, and two or three new ms 460's. Maybe it's just the balance but feels like a little difference to me. I was the guy who was trying to argue in your'e shoes Brad. But my friend's who are loggers here have made some sense. But power wise they came with a factory dual port as saw's of old, and the carbeurator's could be adjusted right so stock to stock, the power went to the 046. Weight I dont know what they put in the 460 I cant guarantee it is exactly the same as a 98-or 99 046. I would think some changes took place. Carb wise sure one could be heavier, muffler to why not. But depending on which site you look at, or who you talk too it can fluctuate alot. Maybe weight wise we will be wrong, but they had more power stock, and a better feel. That's my opinion too.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

Brad, would it make you sleep better if i agreed whole heartedly that the 460 was LIGHTER than an 046? If so, I sure will big guy.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Like I said Brad, I have never weighed em on a scale myself, but I was agreeing with Paul. We got two 046's mags, and two or three new ms 460's. Maybe it's just the balance but feels like a little difference to me. I was the guy who was trying to argue in your'e shoes Brad. But my friend's who are loggers here have made some sense. But power wise they came with a factory dual port as saw's of old, and the carbeurator's could be adjusted right so stock to stock, the power went to the 046. Weight I dont know what they put in the 460 I cant guarantee it is exactly the same as a 98-or 99 046. I would think some changes took place. Carb wise sure one could be heavier, muffler to why not. But depending on which site you look at, or who you talk too it can fluctuate alot. Maybe weight wise we will be wrong, but they had more power stock, and a better feel. That's my opinion too.



No, we are not wrong weight wise Norm. But thats just my 2 little ole cents.......


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

I will settle this thing Thursday. I have an 046 here at the house. I have a friend that is a Stihl dealer. I am also friends with the local Post Master. i will video both saws no dawgs, free of fluids being weighed by the post master. I do believe this will be the Gospel. No?


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 7, 2011)

Brad, poor guy must have been brainwashed by SawTroll, I never understand those who make a big deal out of mere ounces. If it does, you must spend more time reading specs than running a saw. If it is a pound and a half or more it can make a difference at the end of the day, the main reason we use 044/046/460 instead of a 660. It makes no sense to argue about something so trivial, if a person is that sensitive to weight, they need to run a saw more and build up the arms up from the size of a starved rat snake to the size of a gorged 15' python. As you have so nicely put it, there has been no real change/no real difference between the two saws other than mufflers. Little trivial things might have changed in weight, like weight of the filter, weight of the handle, maybe the gas tanks weighs a couple grams more, but in REAL world terms, it just doesn't make any difference. No one is going to suffer by one weighing more than the other.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ???? Brad, are you serious? the MS460 weighs quite a bit more.....went from 14.12 to 15.10.....
> Ive owned an MS460 before and have my cousins 046 and there is a big difference in weight. Not tryin to be smart, but *no way does the MS460 weigh the same as an 046*....





MacLaren said:


> *Men, yall cant be serious can ya? * Go look in the unofficial chainsaw weight thread.





MacLaren said:


> Come on now Matt. You didnt believe once before and what happened? The sclaes were the same exact scales modifiedmark used to weigh his 7900. hell, *I thought everyone knew a 460 was a lot heavier than a 046.......Seriously Matt, I havent been messing with chainsaws that long and even I know a MS460 is a lot heavier than a 046*. Ask sawtroll. heck ask anybody. Mdavlee knows. Now please do not get me wrong I love Stihl. You know i have a 660. but *to say the 460 weighs the same as an 046 is down right wrong*.
> IMHO, thats why the Dolmar 7900 is such a legend. It has 6.3 hp compared to the 6.0 of the MS460 plus it weighs a FULL POUND LESS.





MacLaren said:


> Bingo Norm. I cant help but remember what mweba (Mitch) had said about the 555 muffler. Said it was the heaviest muffler he had ever held. Thats a great example and only 1 of EPA adding weight to chainsaws. But seriously, *I honestly thought the 460 weighing more than an 046 was pretty much common knoweledge*.....





MacLaren said:


> *Matt, you will once again be eating your last name for dinner son*...... Matt, are you saying modifiedmark delibertly weighed a wet saw? * I dont think so son. Mays well face the fact that the 460 weighs 15 pounds 10 ounces*.





MacLaren said:


> You can see it says 15 pounds 10 ounces. Just look at the pic. maybee mark can enlighten us all. Eveen if it was it was still all be the same as the 7900 and 460 were weighed on the same scales. The 046 too as far as i know......
> I think I remember what you were talking about and that was in relation to some chainsaw bars I believe?.....At any rate WYK, its cut and dry man. the 460 weighs a full pound more than the 7900. Even the 681 I had was lighter than the 460.
> But really whats the big deal? The MS460 gained weight over the 046. Thats all. Thats what im tryin to say. *Seems of all people Brad Snelling and Matt Crowe didnt know the 460 gained weight over the 046. Frankly, I couldnt believe Brad didnt know that...*.





MacLaren said:


> Thats right Norm. The 460 is a legend. No doubt. But is it hard to believe that it gained a little EPA weight as earlier discussed? I think not.
> And thats not a bad thing. Hell, all saws have gained EPA weight here and there. but to say the 460 didnt? ........................





MacLaren said:


> I was being sarcastic as hell about believing the 460 was lighter than an 046. I will never believe the 460 did not gain weight.
> Thats just my opinion fellas......





MacLaren said:


> Brad, why do you think thats the real question. You make it out like I have some sort of motive. When in fact I was going by fact. modifiedmarks pic of the 460 weighing 15 pounds 1.6 ounces. But no, you keep pushing now that a pic comes into play showing the 460 to be lighter than an 046....Why Brad? why do you think I have some sort of motive? You were very quiet until that pic showed up. It seems as YOU have something to prove.......



I'm only pointing this out in public, because it was all said in public. WYK corrected someone incorrectly stating how much lighter the 7900 was. You jumped on it and it went down hill from there. You didn't just state that you had evidence to differ, you were emphatic, and even condescending, going as far as to mention names. I don't know why it's such a big deal to you, but I have a good idea. You'll see that reason in red above. Go back and read what you posted, and I think you might see what I'm talking about. My question to you is, why is it so important that the 7900 be so much lighter than the competition. They are what they are. They stand on their own merit. Let it go.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Brad, would it make you sleep better if i agreed whole heartedly that the 460 was LIGHTER than an 046? If so, I sure will big guy.



That's not really the issue here. The issues is why you got so emphatic about it all.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Brad, poor guy must have been brainwashed by SawTroll, I never understand those who make a big deal out of mere ounces. If it does, you must spend more time reading specs than running a saw. If it is a pound and a half or more it can make a difference at the end of the day, the main reason we use 044/046/460 instead of a 660. It makes no sense to argue about something so trivial, if a person is that sensitive to weight, they need to run a saw more and build up the arms up from the size of a starved rat snake to the size of a gorged 15' python. As you have so nicely put it, there has been no real change/no real difference between the two saws other than mufflers. Little trivial things might have changed in weight, like weight of the filter, weight of the handle, maybe the gas tanks weighs a couple grams more, but in REAL world terms, it just doesn't make any difference. No one is going to suffer by one weighing more than the other.



......in other words it makes no sense to make Brad wrong? Are we now saying the 460 did gain a little?......


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> ......in other words it makes no sense to make Brad wrong? Are we now saying the 460 did gain a little?......



You're missing the point. You see, I don't really care which saw is heavier or lighter. I appreciate both of them for what they are.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm only pointing this out in public, because it was all said in public. WYK corrected someone incorrectly stating how much lighter the 7900 was. You jumped on it and it went down hill from there. You didn't just state that you had evidence to differ, you were emphatic, and even condescending, going as far as to mention names. I don't know why it's such a big deal to you, but I have a good idea. You'll see that reason in red above. Go back and read what you posted, and I think you might see what I'm talking about. My question to you is, why is it so important that the 7900 be so much lighter than the competition. They are what they are. They stand on their own merit. Let it go.



Whats wrong Brad? Tree monkey make a faster saw than you? HAHAHAHAHA Come Thursday big boy..........
BTW, your about a joke Brad. I cant have my opinion without you writing a damn novel? Again, why so important to you what I believe? The 460 is a kick azz saw. Im trying to buy my cousins 046..


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

Brad, I could go on and on with you about your bullchit. truth is I DONT CARE.......But come Thursday, theres gonna be an awful lot of people wandering how in the world of all people YOU would say the 460 is lighter than an 046, or atleast say the 460 didnt gain any weight. Its a simple fact thats all........Just seems a little too funny you wouldnt know that a 460 was a tad heavier than an 046. My God, youve done everyhting imagineable under the sun to a Stihl saw LOL.....But indiansprings is right. hel;l i do have better things to do. So....until Thursday......keep it real baby!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Indiansprings, it's kinda like porting saw threads huh? Like it's the only way do go and stock saw's are worthless? Kind of one sided, and biased, where I try to be open minded, and give evreyone a chance in my thread's. When have you ever heard me complain about weight? Im the guy telling the guy crying about running a 660, that it isnt that heavy. For that pound or so there is a world of difference there. Just seems biased here, and I like Brad but you guy's jumped on the, new saw is the shiat, band wagon! Fast. Paul, and I just said prove it. You really telling me there where no significant changes in the long run time eh? Cheked up muffler, flip caps, poly flywheel? Carb I bet money, and at least limiter caps. But i Would bet the carb was cahnged, brand model, or redisigned at some point. Lower end identical? That what I was trying to point out you cant just go from the 046-just before the ms changeover. Go the entire run, and give it a once over. Im surprised the porter's, and improver's did not say much when I spoke about the power difference? The fact that Paul chimned in meant he knew something of what I was talking about. I bet alot of guy's here havent run saw's that long, and just started in the ms series. There is alot of schooling dating back way before that.


----------



## john inglis (Nov 7, 2011)

*altitude versus weight*

what altitude are these saws , perhaps the distance from the center of the planet is effecting the gravitational force and giving different weights , also a fair bit of sawdust can hide behind the clutch and if it was from a heavier wood may be the cause of a lot of this angst . sneaky stuff sawdust , might be trees trying to get back at us . its a funny world .:smile2:


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 7, 2011)

What I'm agreeing with Brad on is there isn't enough difference one way or other to make a hoot in hell. I don't use a saw as much as a few of the guys on here, but I run one most weeks at least thirty hours a week or more, I own both, can't tell a difference by picking them up, if I've got to set them on a scale to tell the difference then it just doesn't matter unless I'm just being anal. 
There is no reason to get into a personal pizzing match about a few ounces, to get to that level is really uncalled for. It just make a person look like a, , well you can fill in the blank.
It's looks about as bad as the idiots that get on here and bash a particular saw without ever having ran one or owned one, makes no sense, but some newbie takes it as gospel, must be true, guy has been on here since dirt, maxed out on rep, must be right.
It's just like who builds the fastest saw, who gives a rat's azz, on any given day anyone can be beat, who in the real world of using a saw on a daily basis cares, all I care about is that they are reliable on a daily basis, that the modder builds them in a way that they are dependable, and gives me a good return on my investment, i.e. increased productivity without effecting saw life dramatically. I've never seen any credible modder on here say they build the fastest saws. I have seen their fan clubs make those claims, and I know the modder just cringes as they all know they can be beat on any given day.
McClaren, we all have our moments on here, I've sure as hell had mine, Brad sure has had his, but on this one you've went way overboard on an issue than doesn't mean jack sheet, imho.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> What I'm agreeing with Brad on is there isn't enough difference one way or other to make a hoot in hell. I don't use a saw as much as a few of the guys on here, but I run one most weeks at least thirty hours a week or more, I own both, can't tell a difference by picking them up, if I've got to set them on a scale to tell the difference then it just doesn't matter unless I'm just being anal.
> There is no reason to get into a personal pizzing match about a few ounces, to get to that level is really uncalled for. It just make a person look like a, , well you can fill in the blank.
> It's looks about as bad as the idiots that get on here and bash a particular saw without ever having ran one or owned one, makes no sense, but some newbie takes it as gospel, must be true, guy has been on here since dirt, maxed out on rep, must be right.
> It's just like who builds the fastest saw, who gives a rat's azz, on any given day anyone can be beat, who in the real world of using a saw on a daily basis cares, all I care about is that they are reliable on a daily basis, that the modder builds them in a way that they are dependable, and gives me a good return on my investment, i.e. increased productivity without effecting saw life dramatically. I've never seen any credible modder on here say they build the fastest saws. I have seen their fan clubs make those claims, and I know the modder just cringes as they all know they can be beat on any given day.
> McClaren, we all have our moments on here, I've sure as hell had mine, Brad sure has had his, but on this one you've went way overboard on an issue than doesn't mean jack sheet, imho.



thats just pure horse chit IMHO. ALL I have done is try and point out a simple fact. thats ALL. You fellas wanna make me look bad for tryin to argue a point. A legitmate one that then fine. It dosent matter, as Ive said a thousand times whether the 460 weighs a full pund or a few ounces more than an 046, but the fact is the 460 did gain a tad bit more weight. thats all. If its wrong for me to believe that then so be it. but when Brad insists on making me out to be a liar or have motives then horse chit now.......Ill be danged if i back off that pukey chit. but we shall all see come Thursday. Ive got jnothin against you indiansprings, but i will stand my ground. It;; be a cold day in hell when brad snelling backs me down LOL.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is this so one sided, and against Paul? Nobody had anything to say to me eh? I argued some good point's from a real word logging side. Not a kitchen scale. The same just happened here, as happens in alot of porting threads. Get's one sided fast, and guy's dont like getting called out, that know evrything. I have thrown some of my saw resume out there. I want to know how long some of the real experts been at it? You want to trace my root's Ive grew up cutting when Mac's, and homelites where common. All metal no antivibration, or safety. Then it goes to well the wieght doesnt really matter, well then why do you spend countless hours porting a 70cc saw? And weight is mentioned so often as a factor? And the 7900 is so suprior over the 460 because of power to weight? Alot of one siding, and if the 7900 was the only saw to have, and no other class then a ported 70cc saw, dont you think all the loggers, in big timber, and all the books around here, would have parked all there Stihl, and Husky's. And thrown away anything but a ported 70cc saw? Afterall Walkerizing had been around so long.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Why is this so one sided, and against Paul? Nobody had anything to say to me eh? I argued some good point's from a real word logging side. Not a kitchen scale. The same just happened here, as happens in alot of porting threads. Get's one sided fast, and guy's dont like getting called out, that know evrything. I have thrown some of my saw resume out there. I want to know how long some of the real experts been at it? You want to trace my root's Ive grew up cutting when Mac's, and homelites where common. All metal no antivibration, or safety. Then it goes to well the wieght doesnt really matter, well then why do you spend countless hours porting a 70cc saw? And weight is mentioned so often as a factor? And the 7900 is so suprior over the 460 because of power to weight? Alot of one siding, and if the 7900 was the only saw to have, and no other class then a ported 70cc saw, dont you think all the loggers, in big timber, and all the books around here, would have parked all there Stihl, and Husky's. And thrown away anything but a ported 70cc saw? Afterall Walkerizing had been around so long.



Norm I agree. The 7900 was mentioned PURELY as a refernce point, until things got ugly. At any rate, to heck with the 7900. The ONLY thing at debate here ( as far as I have always been concerened ) is the fact that the 046 weighs a little bit less than a 460. THATS ALL.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL, if this isn't a hoot, 3 pages of ignorance about whether or not a 460 weighs more than a 046 by those that don't run them enough to know, but claim this knowledge and experience as having known it was so different for years, then it turns out, like just about anyone with a brain would know, they are basically the same, with the exception of the flippy caps and they don't weigh that much, LOL.

Any newbies, should be warned or made aware of these happenings, where literally ignorance in and of itself is presented as fact and if it isn't for the other fine member's knowledge surfacing it would have been left at that. 

Too funny, but that is the internet for you. Where saws are crowned king over a few ounces that can't be felt and a few tenths of a horsepower that can barely be noticed in anything, but cookie cutting.

What is next how light a saw of the same model is, that was built on Monday versus Friday?

Thats my opinion, LOL,

Sam


----------



## john inglis (Nov 7, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


>



whats wrong with garden hose


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> LOL, if this isn't a hoot, 3 pages of ignorance about whether or not a 460 weighs more than a 046 by those that don't run them enough to know, but claim this knowledge and experience as having known it was so different for years, then it turns out, like just about anyone with a brain would know, they are basically the same, with the exception of the flippy caps and they don't weigh that much, LOL.
> 
> Any newbies, should be warned or made aware of these happenings, where literally ignorance in and of itself is presented as fact and if it isn't for the other fine member's knowledge surfacing it would have been left at that.
> 
> ...


 Woh are you refering to Sam? No names?


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> LOL, if this isn't a hoot, 3 pages of ignorance about whether or not a 460 weighs more than a 046 by those that don't run them enough to know, but claim this knowledge and experience as having known it was so different for years, then it turns out, like just about anyone with a brain would know, they are basically the same, with the exception of the flippy caps and they don't weigh that much, LOL.
> 
> Any newbies, should be warned or made aware of these happenings, where literally ignorance in and of itself is presented as fact and if it isn't for the other fine member's knowledge surfacing it would have been left at that.
> 
> ...



REALLY???? So that pic modifiedmark put up is bullchit? Right? friggin flippy caps is the only diffreence. Only a few moments ago Sam, you were saying the 460 weighed 15 pounds and 10 ounces! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "you said you can clearly see it says 15.10)
To heck with it all........I guess Im glad my 660 weighs less than a damn 066!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Woh are you refering to Sam? No names?



I have an idea Norm...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> Doesn't it pretty clearly read 15.10 LB?
> 
> Which is just over 15 pounds and is .9lb away from 16 pounds.
> 
> Sam



McLaren, if you find yourself in a hole stop digging. You need to put the shovel down, LOL. I never once said it was 10 ounces, the problem you are borderline illiterate or something, as this isn't the first time you have had a reading problem. Just like when I told someone they need to read for comprehension and you thought that meant, I called them illiterate, as in they can't read. I'm beginning to wonder if you have an issue.

Please find and post where I said it was 15lbs and 10 ounces and put that in bold and quote it, LOL, cause you can't do it, cause I can read and I know my numbers, LOL.

Later,

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> REALLY???? So that pic modifiedmark put up is bullchit? Right? friggin flippy caps is the only diffreence. Only a few moments ago Sam, you were saying the 460 weighed 15 pounds and 10 ounces! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "you said you can clearly see it says 15.10)To heck with it all........I guess Im glad my 660 weighs less than a damn 066!!!!!!!!!!!



No, I never said that, you did, you see, it up there in red. You clearly don't have a clue, and now its really clear, LOL.

Put the shovel down, and climb out, before it caves in on you.

Just here to help,

Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> LOL, if this isn't a hoot, 3 pages of ignorance about whether or not a 460 weighs more than a 046 by those that don't run them enough to know, but claim this knowledge and experience as having known it was so different for years, then it turns out, like just about anyone with a brain would know, they are basically the same, with the exception of the flippy caps and they don't weigh that much, LOL.
> 
> Any newbies, should be warned or made aware of these happenings, where literally ignorance in and of itself is presented as fact and if it isn't for the other fine member's knowledge surfacing it would have been left at that.
> 
> ...


 Once again Sam? I was wondering who you were refering too?


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Once again Sam? I was wondering who you were refering too?



Why? Are you looking at a shoe that might fit?

Sam


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

Norm, I consider you a friend and believe you have misunderstood me once again. *In no way do I really believe stock saws are worthless! * When I say say they suck, that's simply my way of stating how much I like a ported saw, nothing more, seriously. I fully respect every hard sawyer out there than runs a stock saw everyday, and 99.9% of those saws are stock. I fully realize that.

As far as the power and differences you've mentioned...I don't disagree with you at all. The 460 is far mor anemic out of the box than the 046. I was only commenting on significant, weight changing, differences. I well know how much the muffler has changed. My Dad's 046 came from the factory with a dual port cover. Not only that, the muffler body opening was much larger as well. Port timing has had significant changes as well. And don't we all miss those Mahl cylinders. Bottom line, I'm not discounting those kinds of performance changes at all. I was only referring to weight.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

No, I just got the balls to call somebody by name when I call them out. But you were probably the guy in school who used to get snapped in the arse with a towel, so I understand. Youre Resume, youre holyness Expert, on a swing boom, in flat ground. Trees 12inches to 50. Ported 441, and its the best in the world, and I can cut more hardwood, and out log anybody, where the ground is flat. Rolled over once in a flat field. Worst day was when I got my boom stuck I was a chain short to get pulled out. Sam Hobby logger.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 7, 2011)

*Hooray 372!!!*


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 7, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> *Hooray 372!!!*



Hooray 390XP


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> No, I just got the balls to call somebody by name when I call them out. But you were probably the guy in school who used to get snapped in the arse with a towel, so I understand. Youre Resume, youre holyness Expert, on a swing boom, in flat ground. Trees 12inches to 50. Ported 441, and its the best in the world, and I can cut more hardwood, and out log anybody, where the ground is flat. Rolled over once in a flat field. Worst day was when I got my boom stuck I was a chain short to get pulled out. Sam Hobby logger.



Kinda disturbing that you are wondering if I got snapped in the butt with a towel??

As to the rest of your drivel, your words, not mine or anyone elses, thank's.

Sam


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Brad, I just saw your'e post. I know about you and the stock saw joke, we all good had that talk once rember. I dont take it to heart was refering to other's. Hell I consider you a friend too! I did not like to see evryone team up on Paul though, he is a friend too. I guess we all just need to be more open minded, and caring. This does happen once in awhile, and instead of us all being friend's we pee on each other. I guess some topics it's easier, but we all have to mature a little and learn, myself included.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Good shiat! Sam, just meaning alot of iternet, or telephone tough guy's were pushed around in school. Guess it went over your'e head. But ever since I missed talke'd about the 441 claim, doesn't matter where I am or what I say, you gotta side with somebody, and throw a knife. I can let it go if you can?


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 7, 2011)

Norm, I started running them in about 74 or 75, I've ran my share of old Homies and Mac's that didn't have any anti-vive, mufflers not much more than a empty tin can, I in no way have cut close to what a PNW logger would have cut but have a firewood business on the side or full time like today for alot of years, many hours on the handle of a Homelite XL-925 super. It paid for a lot of car gas, women/beer chasing money and college books in the day. I just don't see that an ounce or two one way or the other matters in the real world irregardless of who it is. I have NOTHING against McClaren, I guess I'm missing something, just don't understand why it got to the point it did. It doesn't matter enough to me to empty out the saws and weigh them, it won't make one any easier or harder for a tired, worn out old man to run, dang bar oil and mix cost too much to waste. I will take either one 046/460 over that ole homey however, or my Dolmar 133. Thank goodness for plastics, the ole mag case saws had their day, but I prefer the saws of today.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

I-spring's I was born in 73, so you got me LOL! What I was meaning is I try, and bite my tongue in other thread's, wondering some people's resume, and real experience. And was not saying you, but dont like thing's one sided against one guy like Maclaren. It was the same awhile back when guy's teamed up on Brad. I stayed a friend, and did not jump on a band wagon or sell him out. But all the chickens came at once. As for this topic started as a minor argument, and escalated, as you know they do, and me taking responsibilty for my part. We just disagree on weight, and should not be a big deal some thing's are just easy to argue I guess.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no earthly clue about the weight between the two saws, I always thought they were the same except for the flippy caps......but Im not a Stihl man so I really don't know.

The reason the older 046s had more power is mostly because of cylinder design and port timing. The older 046s had a smaller combustion chamber, which made a little more compression, and had a little bit more aggressive port timing.

I will say this, and some may disagree, but I think a bone stock ms 460 is a turd......and I've got one. Let the flaming begin.......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn! You guys are old!

I was born in '81 - top of the 5 cubes! 81cc's baby WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 7, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Damn! You guys are old!
> 
> I was born in '81 - top of the 5 cubes! 81cc's baby WOOT WOOT!!!



You need a 281 Husky.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2011)

I already have an 81 and it has a 6 in front of it thank you very much!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 7, 2011)

Waiting for you guy's to show up, and livin things up! Antbody tried the yuban Pacific coast blend? I love it, and thank god for cheesy action flicks on a sick day:msp_thumbsup::fart: 1981 eh good year!


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 8, 2011)

I honestly cant believe this thread turned nasty, discrediting a mans work, calling keyboard warriors, iv'e done this and iv'e done that , somebody was illiterate and who has the nuts to name names, its crazy.

Bottom line Norm/Maclaren, modified mark got it wrong, it may have been his scales, it may have been wet who know's, but at the end of the day the Stihl MS460 does not weigh 15.10 pounds dry powerhead weight like his picture depicted, it was simply incorrect information and out by over half a pound, that's where the facts are regardless of how hard it is to swallow, i cant see a need for ridicule and slander on a public forum.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 8, 2011)

All i know is a 046,460 will get lighter quicker because they will use fuel quicker than say a stratto saw.opcorn:


----------



## Slamm (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought it was interesting that the 460 has a compariable fuel tank size to a 660, while a 441 has the same oil capacity as a 660.

Stihl 441CM:
DISPLACEMENT
70.7 cc (4.3 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
4.2 kW (5.6 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
6.6 kg (14.6 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY
725 cc (24.5 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
360 cc (12.2 oz.)

Stihl 460 (Rescue):
DISPLACEMENT
76.5 cc (4.7 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
4.5 kW (6.0 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only) 
Flush-Cut 6.6 kg (14.6 lbs.)
Wrap-Handle 6.9 kg (15.2 lbs.) 

FUEL CAPACITY
800 cc (27.1 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
325 cc (11.0 oz.)


Stihl 660:
DISPLACEMENT
91.6 cc (5.6 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER
5.2 kW (7.0 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only)
Flush-Cut (Shown): 7.5 kg (16.5 lbs.)
Wrap-Handle: 7.6 kg (16.8 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY
825 cc (27.9 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY
360 cc (12.2 oz.)

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 8, 2011)

Interesting pick up there Sam.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mattcrowe, where did I slander? I said earlier model 046 mags where lighter, and faster and they were. Did you ever see me put one on a scale? So any of the saw sale sight's even Stihl could be liable for slander, because I have seen so much misinformation on weight's, cc's HP you name it. LOL! The earlier magnums where lighter and faster thats what I said about the 046. What is youre cutting background?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just for the record and if anyone didn't notice, Mark's 7900 has heated handles, that's good for .5 to 1 full pound of added weight. Just thought I'd add fuel to the fire lol.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> I honestly cant believe this thread turned nasty, discrediting a mans work, calling keyboard warriors, iv'e done this and iv'e done that , somebody was illiterate and who has the nuts to name names, its crazy.
> 
> Bottom line Norm/Maclaren, modified mark got it wrong, it may have been his scales, it may have been wet who know's, but at the end of the day the Stihl MS460 does not weigh 15.10 pounds dry powerhead weight like his picture depicted, it was simply incorrect information and out by over half a pound, that's where the facts are regardless of how hard it is to swallow, i cant see a need for ridicule and slander on a public forum.



Why would Mark lie or post an inaccurate weight of the 460? You obviously don't know much about Mark. The 460 weighs more, get over it move on it's a saw for god's sake.


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 9, 2011)

Norm, when you stated and quote "why hasn't anybody said anything to me, only paul" i guess you were completely backing him as that was after he offered Brad a "sawoff" rubbishing Brads work, which was kind of funny seing "paul" would be running someone else's work not his own, see unfortunately i know nothing about porting saws, but i have been here long enough to know that there are "Simonised, Snelerized And Stumpbroke Saws" but hey i have never heard anyone rave about a "Maclarenized" saw, so straight away he landed in my "i think he is a major STROKER basket with one statement" and you backed him all the way, even to the point where Brad had to ask you "i thought we were friends" so to me Norm, directly or indirectly, yeah you played a part.

Andyshine, no your right, i wouldn't know mark from a bar of soap, but that doesn't mean he couldn't get it wrong, we compare a heated full wrap handle here to a non heated half ? get off the grass man, why not just weigh it with a 92 inch canon bar and the bloke stand on the scales holding it then and say it weighs 235 pounds, lets compare apples to apples here if we are going to be fair.

Norm, my cutting background extends back a few generations now, both my grand father and father were professional loggers in the central highlands and on the northwest coast but with that comes the weekend work that i was involved in as a child, my father won a chainsaw race with one of pops 090's but my uncle had to start it for him as my father at the time was only 13 and although able to run it, couldn't start it. But that's not me, i was more interested in the machinery that went with it, so in 81 at 16 i started my apprenticeship as a diesel mechanic with cat working for the first 15 years on logging equipment but in later days moving onto road going equipment but the whole time, now 46 i don't recall too many weekends missed from cutting on our family property, i have owned many saws over the years and to say i have cut a ton or two wouldn't be a lie. But never professionally, no.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2011)

MattCrowe said:


> Andyshine, no your right, i wouldn't know mark from a bar of soap, but that doesn't mean he couldn't get it wrong, we compare a heated full wrap handle here to a non heated half ? get off the grass man, why not just weigh it with a 92 inch canon bar and the bloke stand on the scales holding it then and say it weighs 235 pounds, lets compare apples to apples here if we are going to be fair.



I'm not sure what you're talking about. Mark's 7900 has heated handles, the generator coil and heating elements adds weight. 

BTW I prefer Beer.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 9, 2011)

Just some fuel for the fire boys......

Ahhh....the ol' 046/460. Ive built a bunch of em from piles of crap, and had several pass thru my hands. FWIW, there are some very subtle difference's in parts between the two models, that could possibly make an ounce or two difference. Two legged coils, three legged coils, small combustion chambers, large combustion chambers, muffler's with baffles and without, plain muffler covers, and dual port covers, carbs with limiter caps, regular old screw carbs with retaining springs, flippy caps, screw caps, and....heck....u get the point. 

But, in the end, its only a chainsaw. Who cares? I dont fo sho!

















HOORAY 044!!!


----------



## atvguns (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I know one thing for sure after reading this thread I am ready to go back to sleep cause my eye lids weigh more than the did an hour ago.:msp_w00t:


----------



## MattCrowe (Nov 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. Mark's 7900 has heated handles, the generator coil and heating elements adds weight.
> 
> BTW I prefer Beer.



So Andy, Mate, where did the 7900 come from ? seriously if ya jump in late without actually reading this is what happens... An MS460 was todays argument saw. the 7900 was yesterdays heated dispute.


----------



## wyk (Nov 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. Mark's 7900 has heated handles, the generator coil and heating elements adds weight.
> 
> BTW I prefer Beer.



The 7900 has never been 13.6 lbs, nor will it ever be 13.6 lbs. It has always been closer to 15lbs, sans 'heating element'. Second to the 346xp, I have not seen such fanaticism about a saw. But, unlike the 346xp, much of the admiration is based upon false data and lies propagated by the manufacturer and unwitting users of their products. The moment I picked up a 7900 I knew it was nowhere near 13.6 lbs because I could not tell the difference between it and my full wrap 372 XP in my other hand which I knew to be close to 15lbs itself. In fact, I was quite a bit disappointed when I got my full wrap 372xp that it didn't weight significantly less than my 046mag. But once I noticed the huge difference in AV, I didn't look back.

Anywho, kudos to Dolmar for making a strong 80cc class saw at ~1/2 lb lighter than the ms460. 

Here is a 7900 without the heating element, B&C, or fluids:







And a 7901:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 9, 2011)

wyk;3258412
Here is a 7900 without the heating element said:


> http://www.pbase.com/wyk/image/137564899/original.jpg[/img]
> 
> And a 7901:





young said:


>





Andyshine77 said:


> Why would Mark lie or post an inaccurate weight of the 460? You obviously don't know much about Mark. The 460 weighs more, get over it move on it's a saw for god's sake.


Andre, this isn't about whether or not the 460 is heavier than the 7900. It's all about Paul getting bent out of shape trying to prove the 460 is heavier than the 046. There's evidence to show that Marks weight is significantly high. Why? I don't know and don't really care. As far as the 460 being heavier than the 7900, are we really going to argue over ONE once?


----------



## Slamm (Nov 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> As far as the 460 being heavier than the 7900, are we really going to argue over ONE once?



Yes, this is Arboristsite, 1 ounce will get argued, LOL.

Sam


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Slamm said:


> Yes, this is Arboristsite, 1 ounce will get argued, LOL.
> 
> Sam



I thought hippies only argued over weights?:msp_tongue:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Andre, this isn't about whether or not the 460 is heavier than the 7900. It's all about Paul getting bent out of shape trying to prove the 460 is heavier than the 046. There's evidence to show that Marks weight is significantly high. Why? I don't know and don't really care. As far as the 460 being heavier than the 7900, are we really going to argue over ONE once?



Man you must sleep with your 440/460 you love it so much. I wasn't going to argue with you at all touchy, touchy don't start acting like me now.:biggrin:

Yes guys I know the 7900 weighs more than the what's listed, that's old new. I always thought the 460 was a bit more porky than the 046, but so what, I'll never own one.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 9, 2011)

I've cleaned at least 2-3 ounces worth of crud, oil, and saw dust out of a lot saws, don't get you panties in a 
bunch fellas.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Why would Mark lie or post an inaccurate weight of the 460? You obviously don't know much about Mark. The 460 weighs more, get over it move on it's a saw for god's sake.



THANK YOU Andre. Im sorry if I got pizzed, but i truly believe Mark. And his scales. NO disrespect at all for the 460! Every saw model gains a little every once and a while! Thats all ive got to say fellas. I apologize again. but certainly stand by what i believe in.


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 9, 2011)

AS= my friends (40+ yr old men) acting like 14 yr old girls.....:msp_angry:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> AS= my friends (40+ yr old men) acting like 14 yr old girls.....:msp_angry:



Again!!!!


















lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 9, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> AS= my friends (40+ yr old men) acting like 14 yr old girls.....:msp_angry:



Only in your dreams:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry you took such offense Matt crowe, and seems like you took it the hardest of all. My point was a few were kinda packing up against Paul, so yeah I chimned in, that's what friends do, did the same for Brad awhile back, and would again for either. Just saying I also raised the point dindn't want to see him sigled out. A wire got crossed somewhere, and its another day, started fresh for me.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 26, 2012)

Hilarious! Who really gives a rat's hind end? I have a week old 460. It cuts like a madman. That's all I care. So , a 2001 046 weighs 1.6 oz. less than a new 460? Who cares? Seriously.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 17, 2012)

WisFirewoodGuy said:


> I contacted Stihl USA and asked for the difference between the 044 and 044 Magnum. Here is the response:
> 
> The 044 and 044M do have the same displacement (70.7ccs)and make the same amount of power (5.4HP). The difference is the decompression valve and the crankshaft was changed to incorporate a larger wrist pin.​
> So all 044 Magnums will have a decompression valve according to him.
> ...



So after reading 6 pages of arguing over the weight of 046 vs 460 I lost all interest in reading the rest of the thread... Just wanted to know the difference between the 046 and 046 magnum. I didn't want to assume that a decomp and larger wrist pin like the 044-044mag above, but it kinda led my mind that way. Anyone want to point out the difference between the 046 and 046mag for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 18, 2012)

SliverPicker said:


> Hilarious! Who really gives a rat's hind end? I have a week old 460. It cuts like a madman. That's all I care. So , a 2001 046 weighs 1.6 oz. less than a new 460? Who cares? Seriously.



I agree.

If you wont to save some weight dont fill the fuel tank all the way up.:smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a real easy question, the answer is the 372xp or the 390xp, there is no point in considering other saws in the 70-90cc class(es).


----------

